# Eyes of Blue and A Love Supreme



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 20, 2007)

A woman meant to call a record store, but dialed the wrong number and got a private home instead. "Do you have 'Eyes of Blue' and 'A Love Supreme?'" she asked.   

"Well, no," answered the puzzled homeowner. "But I have a wife and eleven children."   

"Is that a record?" the caller inquired, puzzled in her turn.   

"I don't think so," replied the man, "but it's as close as I want to get."


----------



## ladylore (Nov 20, 2007)

thats cute


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 20, 2007)

Funny!


----------



## Meg (Nov 20, 2007)

Hehe


----------



## Holly (Nov 24, 2007)

That is a cute joke...


----------



## Zog (Nov 24, 2007)

yes it is.


----------



## Mari (Nov 25, 2007)

*The Bottle of Wine*

Sally was driving home from one of her business trips in Northern Arizona when she saw an elderly woman walking on the side of the road.

 As the trip was a long and quiet one, she stopped the car and asked the woman if she would like a ride.

 With a silent nod of thanks, the woman got into the car.

Resuming the journey, Sally tried in vain to make a bit of small talk with the woman. The old woman just sat silently, looking intently at everything she saw, studying every little detail, until she noticed a brown bag on the seat next to Sally.

 "What in bag?" asked the old woman.

 Sally looked down at the brown bag and said, "It's a bottle of wine. I got it for my husband."

The woman was silent for another moment or two. 

Then, speaking with the quiet wisdom of an elder, she said:

 "Good trade....."


----------

